
Vitamin D Does Not Reduce Incidence of Cancer and Cardiovascular Disease - haltingproblem
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1809944
======
Khelavaster
If they'd tried testing nitric oxide+vitamin D released from skin, they
might've seen different results.

~~~
haltingproblem
You mean they should have supplemented with nitric oxide + vitamin D instead
of just Vitamin D?

I am unclear what you mean by "released from skin".

